# Powdered Dextrose - Powdered Sugar, Same Thing?



## sawhorseray (Feb 10, 2015)

Pop Quiz! I’ve got a big load of county-fair sized turkey legs I’m going to smoke in the Pro 100, get them brining today and start smoking on Friday sometime. Realizing that I’d finally gone thru the twenty pound box of powdered dextrose I bought online many years back, I sent my wife to the store to get some along with a couple of 2-litre bottles of 7-UP I use in the brine formula.













001_zpsd08939ce.jpg



__ sawhorseray
__ Feb 10, 2015






 Mrs G came back with a 2lb. bag of C&H 100% Pure Cane Sugar, Powdered – Confectioners. Will this stuff work for the 2 & 1/4 cups of powdered dextrose I need for the brine, or do I need to drive to a health food store real quick? Thanks in advance! RAY


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 10, 2015)

Definitely not the same thing.
Powdered Cane Sugar is Sucrose and about 3% corn starch.


----------



## tropics (Feb 10, 2015)

If you have a place that sells beer and wine supplies they have dextrose.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks for that! I'm going to a health food store to get a bag that'll do the trick for now, will order a bucket of the stuff online for a quarter the price as soon as I get back.RAY


----------

